#  Der kleine Patient >   23 Monate und kann weder stehen noch gehen >

## PapaLani

Hallo, 
ich habe bereits vor 5 Monaten hier nachgefragt ob jemand von euch  Erfahrungen mit motorischer Entwicklungsverzögerung hat. 
Leider hat sich bei unserer Lani noch nicht viel getan. Sie ist jetzt 23  Monate alt, zieht sich zwar seit ca. 3 Monate hoch und tapst etws wenn  sie sich festhalten kann, aber selbständig stehen oder gehen wird sie  wohl auch noch nicht in 6 Monaten (so unser Gefühl). 
Allein das Hinsetzen dauert bei ihr vom Krabbeln bis zum sitzen fast 1/2  Minute und sieht sehr schwerfällig aus. 
Geistig ist sie auf normalem bis teilweise überdurchschnittlichem Niveau  gleichaltriger Kinder. 
Wir waren bei 8 Orthopäden/Chiropraktikern/Ostheopaten, sind 2 ma  wöchtentlich bei der Physiotherapie und im SPZ.
Auch in der Kinderklinik für neurologische Untersuchungen waren wir 3  Tage. 
In der Klinik wurde aber nur Gewischt/Größe gemessen sowie Blut  abgenommen (alles normal). EEG und Ultraschall der Beine waren auch ok.  Das war alles was in 3 Tagen gemacht wurde. 
Sie hat einen Senk-Knick-Fuß und hatte die ersten 12 Monate starke  Blockaden die erst dann erkannt wurden.
Auch sind ihre Muskeln im RUmpf ziemlich unterentwickelt (wahrscheinlich  der Grund ihrer extremen Senk-Knick-Füße, da sie über ihre Beinmuskeln  die fehlenden Rumpf-Beckenmuskeln ausgleichen will). 
Kennt ihr Kinder die ähnliche Entwicklungsverzögerung haben und könnt  ihr uns Ratschläge wie andere Untersuchungen geben?
Oder auch andere Foren in denen wir uns mit Eltern deren Kinder gleiche  Probleme haben austauschen können?
Weche Untersuchungen sollten weiterhin gemacht werden? 
Vielen Dank,
 Tobias

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Tobias 
Die Physiotherapie ist genau der richtige Schritt.
Noch mehr Ärzte werden Euch wahrscheinlich auch nicht helfen können. 
Auch wenn es hart klingt, aber ihr müsst einfach Geduld haben. 
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch viel Kraft  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Tobias, 
du schreibst, es wurde bereits ein Bluttest gemacht. Was wurde denn genau getestet? Ich meine worauf wurde getestet? 
Wurde ein Gentest durchgeführt? Wurde beim Neurologen eine Nervenleitgeschwindigkeit durchgeführt? Wurde der CK-Wert bestimmt? Zu allerletzt könnte man noch eine Muskelbiopsie durchführen, aber das würde ich wirklich nur machen, wenn es notwendig wird. 
Liebe Grüße 
Sandra

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn die Orthopäden und Neurologen zu dem Schluss kommen, das sie eine Erkrankung des Skeletts und der Muskeln ausschliessen können und die Nerven alle ok sind, dann bleibt nur zu warten. Mein Bruder hat auch ewig nix gemacht (nicht mal hochziehen, schon gar nicht krabbeln) - er ist eben auf einmal gelaufen. War mit dem Sprechen bei ihm das Gleiche. Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass sich das bald ändert - jedes Kind ist anders.

----------


## namenssuchende

hallo, 
bin selten hier, daher erst jetzt eine antwort. 
also generell ist eure maus sicher etwas spät dran im vergleich zu den durchschnittlichen entwicklungen von kleinkindern. aber wenn ihr schon alles ausschliesen konntet und auch schon physio macht. tja dann liegts vllt an der "faulheit" eures kindes. du sagst das es eher sonst gut bist sehr gut entwicklet ist. weist du jeder mensch, so auch die kleinen haben unterschiedliche interessen und vorlieben so auch euer kleiner schatz. wenn sie bislang kein interesse oder notwendigkeit darin gesehen hat selbstständig zu gehen... dann ist das eben so.
vllt habt ihr das ganze von der verkehrten seite angefangen. nicht drängeln oder unter druck setzten, das leidige thema nicht zum hauptthema werden lassen. lasst euch nicht verunsichern. manche kinder reden jetzt schon haufen weise andere brabbeln immer noch baby sprache... obwohl es heist mit 2 jahren sollten es zweiwort sätze sein. na und! wenn sie 18J werden kräht kein hahn danach... 
ich weis ja nicht was ihr außer ärzten und physio sonst noch zur unterstützung gemacht habt. ich finde diese "rollis" zb totalen schrott. wenn ein kind gelernt hat damit vorwärts kommen zu können muss es sich ja nicht selbst anstrengen. zumal das umgewöhnen sehr schwierig ist "warum laufen wenn wir doch autos haben"? kannst du verstehn was ich meine.
auch kleine menschen sind gewohnheitstiere! ganz besonders sogar die kleinsten! 
also tapfer einfach euer kind wie es ist genießen... die trotzphasen kommen nämlich noch... und die sind gewiss nervenaufreibend ;-) 
liebe grüße die nici 
P.s. belobigt euer kind an dem was es schon kann!!! diesem aufmerksamkeit schenken!

----------


## katzograph

Unterhalten sich drei Knirpse, sagt der eine:"Mann war ich gut, ich bin schon mit acht Monaten gelaufen."
Sagt der zweite: "Ich war noch viel besser, ich bin schon mit vier Monaten gelaufen!"
Sagt der dritte: "Mann, seid Ihr doof. Ich habe mich noch mit drei Jahren tragen lassen!" 
So gesehen ist noch alles drin. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Jule77

Hallo Tobias,
ist denn im SPZ eine umfangreiche Diagnostik gemacht worden? Fühlt ihr euch da kompetent und gut betreut? 
Bis auf die motorischen Probleme, keine anderen? Sprachlich, Wahrnehmung, soziales Verhalten... alles o.k? Bei den Vorsorgeuntersuchungen, bis auf die motorischen Auffälligkeiten, nichts anderes gewesen? 
@katzograph
Dein Beitrag sollte zwar wohl ein Witz sein, aber ich kann Tobias Gedanken und Sorgen schon nachvollziehen. Sicher braucht jedes Kind seine eigene Zeit,Dinge zu (er-)lernen, die manchmal von den Schemata abweicht, ohne dass ein besonderer Grund vorliegt und auch ohne dass ein Anlass zur Besorgnis besteht. Trotzdem macht man sich als Elternteil dann schon Gedanken, ob auch alles in Ordnung ist, wenn irgendetwas in der Entwicklung nicht altersgerecht ist.

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Jule77, 
das sollte nicht nur ein Witz sein, das war einer. Ich wollte so darauf aufmerksam machen, dass auch bei Kindern die Entwicklung nicht bei allen gleich abläuft. Da die Ärzte keine schwerwiegenden organischen Fehlfunktionen festgestellt haben, wird die Entwicklung wohl noch im "normalen " Rahmen vor sich gehen. Für die Entwicklung des Kindes sehe ich im Moment die viel größere Gefahr, dass die Eltern nicht ein langsameres Kind sehen, sondern einen Schwerkranken und es dementsprechend behandelt. Ein Kind merkt sehr schnell, ob das Verhalten der Eltern und der Umwelt "normal" ist und kann darunter sehr viel mehr leiden, als erst etwas später Laufen zu können. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Hallo PapaLani, 
wenn mein Witz Euch nicht ein bißchen Mut und Humor gebracht hat, dann vielleicht meine persönliche Erfahrung mit meiner Nichte. Sie weigerte sich als Baby/Kleinkind zu Krabbeln und es gab auch keine Trainingseinheiten in Laufversuchen. Aber auf einmal konnte sie laufen. Da war sie fast drei. Und jetzt mit 14 ist sie die schnellste Läuferin der Schulstaffel. Ich bin kein Experte für Kinderentwicklung oder Krankheiten, aber im Laufe meines Lebens konnte ich bei vielen Kindern die Entwicklung beobachten. Offensichtlich gibt es da mehr Abweichungen, als in den Medizinbüchern steht.
Ich hoffe für Euch, dass Eure Geduld bald belohnt wird und Lani hinter irgendetwas herläuft. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Jule77

Lieber katzograph,
na o.k., wer es witzig findet...wegen meiner. Haben ja nicht alle die  gleiche Art von Humor. 
Ich denke nur, dass bei der Frage, ab wann eine Abweichung vom  "normalen" Entwicklungsverlauf als auffällig angesehen
werden sollte, müsste man nicht nur eine bestimmte Fertigkeit   berücksichtigen, sondern die Gesamtentwicklung des Kindes.  
Wenn ansonsten alles in Ordnung ist, ist Gelassenheit und Geduld zu  haben sicher kein verkehrter Ratschlag.  
Schönes Beispiel von deiner Nichte, aber vermutlich auch ein  außergewöhnliches?! Warum keine Therapie-/Diagnosemöglichkeiten nutzen, um vorhandene  Defizite versuchen auszugleichen (Ergotherapie, Logopädie, Motopädie etc.). Klar kann man auch "übertherapieren" und nicht wenigen Eltern und Kindern würde es bisweilen guttun, mal "einen Gang herunterzuschalten". 
Ich bin da eher der Ansicht, das ein "Zu viel" nicht gut ist, ein "Zu wenig" allerdings auch nicht. Und SPZ ist auch nicht gleich SPZ. 
Grüße
Jule

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich fand den Witz garnicht so schlecht! 
Wir haben 3 Kinder, und eines weiß ich gewiss, jedes Kind ist anders!
Das eine krabbelt früher das andere später das eine brabbelt mit 9 Monaten schon, die anderen viel später. 
Etwas Geduld und Spucke und wird das schon werden  :Smiley: 
Man darf/ muß Kindern auch Zeit geben!
Die nutzen sie dann auch! 
Man sollte nicht immer alles überbewerten und vorallem etwas mehr Gelassenheit zeigen.
Sicherlich ist es schwierig für Eltern wenn das eigene Kind etwas hinter den andern "herhinkt".
Aber sich verrückt machen nutzt auch nichts.

----------


## Jule77

Ist schon richtig Patientenschubser, jedes Kind ist anders. Ich habe auch 3. Eines davon machte auch mit 15 Monaten nicht die geringsten Anstalten sich aufrecht fortzubewegen, krabbelnderweise aber fast so schnell wie die anderen (der Kurze hatte schon Hornhaut an den Knien). Aber auch unvorstellbar, wie viele gutmeinte Ratschläge ich bekam, ob ich nicht endlich mal was unternehmen wolle?! Er hat es auch mit 18 Monaten von ganz alleine gelernt.
Aber ich kann mal sicher sagen, dass ich mit einem 3-jährigen Kind, das nicht läuft, von "Pontius zu Pilatus" gerannt wäre. 
Grüße
Jule

----------


## Patientenschubser

Unsere Große hat  mit 9 Monaten gelernt sich auf eigenen Beinen vorzubewegen.
unser mittlerer hat lieber gekrabbelt, bei einer U Untersuchung meinte der KiArzt lasst ihm Zeit...
Das haben wir uns damals zu Herzen genommen und das auf (fast) alle Bereich des Lebens ausgeweitet.
Unseren Kindern hat (und tut) es gut getan. 
Was meinst du mit 3 jährigem Kind das nicht geht?
Bisher war nur von einem 23 Monate alten Kind die Rede, oder habe ich was überlesen?

----------


## Jule77

> Was meinst du mit 3 jährigem Kind das nicht geht?
> Bisher war nur von einem 23 Monate alten Kind die Rede, oder habe ich was überlesen?

 Das bezog sich nicht auf das Kind aus dem Eingangposting, sondern auf Katzographs Nichte.

----------

